# Wie kann ich abfragen, ob die linke Maustaste gedrückt ist?



## Guest (4. Apr 2004)

Wie kann ich abfragen, ob die linke Maustaste gedrückt ist?


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2004)

mit einem MouseListener


----------



## Beni (5. Apr 2004)

```
MouseEvent e = ...
e.getButton() == MouseEvent.BUTTON1;
```


----------



## Javahnsinn (8. Apr 2004)

Hoffentlich hast du JDK 1.4. 
 Davor musst du eine vom Event produzierte Bitmask gegen Konstanten checken (geht ab JDK 1.1, also auch mit der Microsoft-VM im IE, ganz nützlich zu wissen für Applets):

```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent nageTier) {
    int mask = nageTier.getModifiers();
    if ( (mask&InputEvent.BUTTON1_MASK) == mask) {
        // Code für linke Maustaste
    return;
    }
    if ( (mask&InputEvent.BUTTON2_MASK) == mask) {
        // Code für rechte Maustaste
    return;
    } 
    if ( (mask&InputEvent.BUTTON3_MASK) == mask) {
        // Code für mittlere Maustaste
    return;
    } 
}
```

Und mit folgenden Methoden kannst du (ab 1.1) prüfen, ob dabei Shift, Alt oder Strg gedrückt sind:

```
boolean isShiftDown()
boolean isAltDown()
boolean isControlDown()
```
Viel Spaß beim Coden,
Jürgen


----------

